# Erster Phenom II X6  Komplett-PC



## ikarus_can_fly (14. April 2010)

Viele Preisvergleich Suchmaschinen haben nun den neuen Acer-Computer vom Typ Aspire M5300 gelistet (auch PCGH), damit ist er der erste komplette Hexa-Core Prozessor Rechner,
auf Basis des AMD Phenom II X6 1035T mit  2,6 GHz getaktet ist und über sechs Kerne verfügt.
Mit einem Preis von 770€ bleibt das Komplett-System vergleichsweise erschwinglich. Zur Ausstattung gehören 6 GB RAM, 1 TB Festplatte, 
eine ATI Radeon HD 5750 mit DX11 Untersützung, ein Double-Layer DVD-Brenner, sowie Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium und das sogar in der x64 Version.

Quelle: www.planet3dnow.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beispielfoto (Foto: Preisvergleich und Produktportal - Schottenland.de)


----------



## X Broster (14. April 2010)

Der Preis klingt doch für ein Komplettsystem fair. Mit 6GB RAM & 6 nativen Kernen darf gerendert werden was das Zeug hält. 

Ans Spiel für zwischendruch wurde ebenfalls gedacht. Ich hätte allerdings eine 5770 eingebaut und für 790~ verkauft. Sieht auf dem Papier halt besser aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2010)

Der Preis ist nicht schlecht, es steht aber leider nicht dabei, was für Komponenten verbaut sind (oder überlese ich das?).
Ist aber sicher nicht als Gamer PC ausgelegt (bei der Grafikkarte).


----------



## bulldozer (14. April 2010)

Der is schon seit 2 Wochen bei geizhals gelistet.


----------



## Bääängel (14. April 2010)

Und warum hast du noch nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht??


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Preis ist nicht schlecht, es steht aber leider nicht dabei, was für Komponenten verbaut sind (oder überlese ich das?).
> Ist aber sicher nicht als Gamer PC ausgelegt (bei der Grafikkarte).



Ich denke mal, dass dort der typische OEM-Kram zum Einsatz kommt. Eigentlich steht ja nie bei einem Fertig-PC dabei, welches Mobo, welcher RAM oder von wechem Hersteller die Karte verbaut wurde.


Viel ehr verwundern mich die 6GiB RAM... Das sind doch dann 3 Speicherbänke. Hat der X6 dann evtl 3 Speichercontroller? Der Phenom II X4 verwendet ja afaik 2 unabhängige Speichercontroller (im unganged mode), wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. April 2010)

Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, aber warum ist da so eine schwache Grafikkarte drin, zu einem 6 Kerner würde doch eine HD 5850 besser passen


----------



## animus91 (14. April 2010)

ist ja mal wirklich sehr erschwinglich.
Aber man weiß halt nicht, welche Komponenten drinne stecken.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (14. April 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass dort der typische OEM-Kram zum Einsatz kommt. Eigentlich steht ja nie bei einem Fertig-PC dabei, welches Mobo, welcher RAM oder von wechem Hersteller die Karte verbaut wurde.
> 
> 
> Viel ehr verwundern mich die 6GiB RAM... Das sind doch dann 3 Speicherbänke. Hat der X6 dann evtl 3 Speichercontroller? Der Phenom II X4 verwendet ja afaik 2 unabhängige Speichercontroller (im unganged mode), wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


2*2 + 2*1 
wird sehr oft im Komplett-PC Bereich verwendet


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. April 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> 2*2 + 2*1
> wird sehr oft im Komplett-PC Bereich verwendet



Hmm das ist ne Möglichkeit, richtig.


----------



## Thunderstom (14. April 2010)

Ein Grund gegen komplett PC's
Ansonsten interessante news


----------



## martimoto (14. April 2010)

angesicht der tatsache das der preis "niedrig" ist..wollen wir es hoffen das die 6er schön GÜNSEN sein sollten


----------



## bulldozer (14. April 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Und warum hast du noch nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht??


 
fand es nicht relevat. Habe die ganze Zeit ausschau gehalten bis endlich die X6er einzeln gelistet werden :>.

Der komplett PC lag aber schon mal bei 739 Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Viel ehr verwundern mich die 6GiB RAM... Das sind doch dann 3 Speicherbänke. Hat der X6 dann evtl 3 Speichercontroller? Der Phenom II X4 verwendet ja afaik 2 unabhängige Speichercontroller (im unganged mode), wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


 
Könnte auch 3x2GB sein, wo nur 2 Riegel im Dual Channerl laufen und der dritte so. Was aber ehe keiner merkt.


----------



## thysol (14. April 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, aber warum ist da so eine schwache Grafikkarte drin, zu einem 6 Kerner würde doch eine HD 5850 besser passen



Dass sieht eher nach einem Multimedia PC aus. Die Optik wuerde auch passen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. April 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Dass sieht eher nach einem Multimedia PC aus. Die Optik wuerde auch passen.



Abgesehen davon bringen 6Kerner in Games praktisch keine Vorteile (nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge). Es ist also gut möglich, dass der PC nicht unbedingt als Spielerechner konzipiert wurde.


----------



## Explosiv (14. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte auch 3x2GB sein, wo nur 2 Riegel im Dual Channerl laufen und der dritte so. Was aber ehe keiner merkt.



Spielt im Unganged-Modus auch keine Rolle  .

MfG,
Exlsiv


----------



## caty60 (15. April 2010)

Na Super,nen 6 Kerner aber so ne Müllgraka,wer stellt sowas zusammen?Für welche Zielgruppe.......


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. April 2010)

Auch mit einer HighEnd Graka bringen dir die 2 Kerne mehr im Moment keinen Vorteil in Spielen. Soll wohl eher ein Renderrechner sein, oder für Bildbearbeitung etc. herhalten, dazu mal ein Spielchen zwischendurch.


----------



## XXTREME (15. April 2010)

caty60 schrieb:


> Na Super,nen 6 Kerner aber so ne Müllgraka,wer stellt sowas zusammen?Für welche Zielgruppe.......




Naja "Müllgraka" ist für mich was anderes, etwa eine 9500GT oder HD5570 . Bei 6x2,6Ghz. hätte ich auch diese Graka verwendet oder die HD5770, reicht doch, da so gut wie kein Spiel von 6 Kernen proffitiert, im Gegenteil....hier zählt immer noch der gute alte Takt vor Kernen, traurig aber wahr . Von daher reicht die verbaute Graka hier erstmal. Ist außerdem auch auf "Sparbrötchen" ausgelegt das System, sieht man schon an der RAM Konstelation .


----------



## Torr Samaho (15. April 2010)

caty60 schrieb:


> Na Super,nen 6 Kerner aber so ne Müllgraka,wer stellt sowas zusammen?Für welche Zielgruppe.......


 

eben für den typischen fertig-pc-käufer, der sich mit dem, was da drin steckt, eher wenig auskenntn und einfach eine kiste will, mit welcher er sofort loslegen kann. dass die eine oder andere komponente nicht so der bringer ist, merkt er erst später, wenn überhaupt. hauptsache, der fertig-pc kann zu einem "knallerpreis" angeboten werden.


----------



## technus1975 (15. April 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass dort der typische OEM-Kram zum Einsatz kommt. Eigentlich steht ja nie bei einem Fertig-PC dabei, welches Mobo, welcher RAM oder von wechem Hersteller die Karte verbaut wurde.
> 
> 
> Viel ehr verwundern mich die 6GiB RAM... Das sind doch dann 3 Speicherbänke. Hat der X6 dann evtl 3 Speichercontroller? Der Phenom II X4 verwendet ja afaik 2 unabhängige Speichercontroller (im unganged mode), wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


 

Man kann bei Dual-Channel die Speicherbänke auch so belegen:
2GB+1GB+2GB+1GB = 6GB

Ob das allerdings sinnvoll ist???


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. April 2010)

Die HD 5750 ist doch für nen Komplett Rechner voll okay, für gelegenheits gamer auch okay, außerdem ist die Zielgruppe ja nicht der PCGH-Leser.
Für Multimeida oder als Allrounder doch super geeignet, die meisten werden von der Geschwindigkeit etwa bei der Videobearbeitung oder beim Verschlüsseln doch immer noch gut ausgestattet sein


----------



## Kermit (15. April 2010)

Also wenn ich mir so die Graka anschau bin ich echt überrascht.
Für einen Komplett-PC ist das ne High-End Karte.


----------



## ILAN12346 (16. April 2010)

Es Geht voran....

Launchtemin(also Datum, nicht "Mai" oder "Q2" usw) vom X6 ist aber nochnicht bekannt, oder? :<

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## ucbrother (16. April 2010)

Sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, hätte allerdings auch eine 5750 genommen. Meiner Meinung nach spricht eine bißchen bessere Grafikkarte schon um einiges mehr Leute an, aber Ok.


----------



## Bääängel (16. April 2010)

ucbrother schrieb:


> Sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, hätte allerdings auch eine 5750 genommen. Meiner Meinung nach spricht eine bißchen bessere Grafikkarte schon um einiges mehr Leute an, aber Ok.



Wen denn bitte? Die, die sich mit Hardware auskennen bauen sich selbst ein PC und die, die keine Ahnung haben lassen sich von der großen Zahl 1024Mb, blenden und schlagen zu.
Klar wäre eine bessere Graka besser, aber da kann man nichts machen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

sieht interessant aus. aber die GPU is bissle zu schwach für das sonst durchaus starke sys


----------



## poweruser181 (24. Februar 2011)

ich hab das ding damals gekauft, und kann damit bis jetzt JEDES spiel (auch anspruchsvolle wie Crysis und Blackops) ohne jeden Ruckler mit FullHD Auflösung und voller Kantenglättung etc. etc. spielen, wenn man jetzt mal von Split second (seltsamerweise) absieht. nichtsdesdotrotz  möchte ich jetzt eine neue GraKa einbauen. was würdet ihr mir denn für ein Modell anraten??
THX


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Eine GTX570. Am besten die Phantom von Gainward, oder die GTX570 OC von Gigabyte.

Aber das ist hier kein Beratungsthread.

Bitte einen seperaten Thread im Forum eröffnen.

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

